# SiK GambleR's Cruze - almost done!



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

SO
I did some vinyl wrapping, still haven't gotten around to my roof because I don't wanna mess up near the antenna and it's been either too hot or raining the last few days. 

List o' stoofs I did:
LEDs - Taillights, interior, license plates, side markers
-- My reverse light LEDs were DOA :angry: so I reordered new ones, I am not waiting for replacements from china and letting that take 2 weeks - again
Wrapped the chrome bar on the trunk
Wrapped the emblems on my steering wheel, front, and back
Smoked Side Markers + LEDs (cool yellow hue instead of amber now) - VHT Nightshades
Resonator Bypass
The cruze plates in my door handles
Turbo emblems out back and inside
Sound Reactive interior LED strips - pix + vid soon!

Soon:
Wrapping the chevy logos on my rims
*Possibly* getting fog lights, paycheck amount depending
Waiting for my reverse bulbs to do those.
VINYL ROOF!!!!!! Matte Black like the rest

Pix:
















































































































You can see where I cut a few corners with the vinyl because I got impatient in this next pic 

























Other Pix:
Day of Deilvery:








My dad's car ;]
















Mom's 78 Delta 88 Royale Coupe








My retired DeVille (Before I got my first cruze) and my Olds








My old cruze (2011 imperial blue metallic) That a drunk guy totaled when I was driving home and was a block away from my house.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice car/s!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

So did you need any resistors or anything for the led's in the tails including turn signals? Or they just plug and play? And how much brighter are they? I'd just be afraid they would be crazy bright at night. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea the only thing that has slowed me down in installing my LEDs in my rear turns is to where to mount the resistors. Some people here have had plug n play LEDs for the turns but I've tried a few different brands, cheap and expensive and the resistors are a must. The fronts will be no problem but the rears don't have too much real estate back there for some tiny hot resistors.


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

you should go on and wrap the bowties on the wheels in black vinyl. I think it will make it look better. I did mine along with the front and rear and its the little things.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Yea the only thing that has slowed me down in installing my LEDs in my rear turns is to where to mount the resistors. Some people here have had plug n play LEDs for the turns but I've tried a few different brands, cheap and expensive and the resistors are a must. The fronts will be no problem but the rears don't have too much real estate back there for some tiny hot resistors.


i did the license plate and it was plug and play not sure if im going to put another one will make issues
do u get error message in the dash when one lamp is burn ?


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> So did you need any resistors or anything for the led's in the tails including turn signals? Or they just plug and play? And how much brighter are they? I'd just be afraid they would be crazy bright at night.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


they are plug n play and are not glaring, nor did i need a resistor, the hyperflash isnt that bad, unless your at a super long light it wont be a 'big' issue



4piecekit said:


> Yea the only thing that has slowed me down in installing my LEDs in my rear turns is to where to mount the resistors. Some people here have had plug n play LEDs for the turns but I've tried a few different brands, cheap and expensive and the resistors are a must. The fronts will be no problem but the rears don't have too much real estate back there for some tiny hot resistors.


 what type a resister, what wire, and where are you placing it? 



leeclark said:


> you should go on and wrap the bowties on the wheels in black vinyl. I think it will make it look better. I did mine along with the front and rear and its the little things.


that was my next plan actually, im a large fan of accenting



mido said:


> i did the license plate and it was plug and play not sure if im going to put another one will make issues
> do u get error message in the dash when one lamp is burn ?


i got no errors at all!


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

alot of views, no responses =[


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

it looks great man!!!. looking forward to seeing the rest done! and i agree rim gold symbols need to be done like he said little things that go far way.


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

I would also recommend putting the matte black vinyl over the chrome under the window like I did. Unless you like the little chrome there. I just thought it was to much with the color red on my car.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah im doing the rim symbols and then i might get a set of black lug nuts so that it matches and call it a day!


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

ShawnsCruze said:


> I would also recommend putting the matte black vinyl over the chrome under the window like I did. Unless you like the little chrome there. I just thought it was to much with the color red on my car.


i only got 15x5, so when i am done that is last, but i do want to do that direly. i agree. i like the chrome around the black on the emblems and the front grille. i may also wrap the part on the bottom of the rear bumper but i am not sure as to if it will melt off because of the exhaust or stay on good.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

I REALLY like the Turbo emblem inside!!!! Looks killer!!!

What did you do with the taillights? Not really sure...


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> i only got 15x5, so when i am done that is last, but i do want to do that direly. i agree. i like the chrome around the black on the emblems and the front grille. i may also wrap the part on the bottom of the rear bumper but i am not sure as to if it will melt off because of the exhaust or stay on good.


i agree the chrome around the emblem looks great! i left mine chrome. definitely looking forward to seeing the rest of your progress


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

NeonRyder said:


> I REALLY like the Turbo emblem inside!!!! Looks killer!!!
> 
> What did you do with the taillights? Not really sure...


thanks! my dad thought the emblem inside of it would be dumb looking but i disagree highly!
i added LED bulbs, its hard to tell from the pix



ShawnsCruze said:


> i agree the chrome around the emblem looks great! i left mine chrome. definitely looking forward to seeing the rest of your progress


hopefully sunday i should be wrapping my roof and i may do my emblems today

when it gets dark out ill take some pix and videos, i put leds under my dash and on the sides of my console that react to music. i am rather proud of myself, the install is dont pretty **** well!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I haven't put my resistors in yet because I am not really sure where to mount the ones for the rears.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

It won't let me edit my original post, well I added a few things. I plasti-dipped the front lower grille and I added interior LEDs! Sound reactive at that!









http://www.facebook.com/v/10150887539822000

can you see the video, if not to youtube it will go


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> It won't let me edit my original post, well I added a few things. I plasti-dipped the front lower grille and I added interior LEDs! Sound reactive at that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant see the video  so youtube it must go


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I love those Volts, they're impressively quick for an electric car(among the styling of course), and I like what you did with the turbo emblem. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Video: Reactive LEDs - YouTube

The volt is pretty **** quick for what it is, and thank you man!


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

35% tint, smoked clear part of tails, vinyl black roof, vinyl black door trim


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

looks like a beauty!


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

[not my driveway. I'd never buy a ford]

















Black emblems on the wheel center caps, and black lugs, and I am DONE ... for now. >:]


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

so bored i vinyl wrapped my keyfob.. lol


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Did you do your tail lights yourself? If so we may need to set a day where you can help me do mine.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

no i did not, but i know how to easily, so definitely, when are you free?


----------



## ShamRock229 (Aug 19, 2012)

I love the wrap on the chrome bar on the trunk! What kind of wrap did you use?


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

3m scotchprint 1080!


----------

